# Mercedes-Benz USA Reports Best Year Ever with 2016 Sales of 380,752



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Mercedes-Benz finished out 2016 on a US sales high note with 340,237 vehicles sold, ahead of BMW who posted 313,174, which was down 9.5 percent.

Mercedes-Benz USA (MBUSA) closed out 2016 with its highest annual volume in the U.S. market, topping 2015's best ever record. MBUSA today reported December sales of 37,057 vehicles. Mercedes-Benz Vans reported December sales with 3,860 units, and smart reported 1,186 units, bringing MBUSA's grand total to 37,057 vehicles for the month. On a year- to-date basis, Mercedes-Benz retails totaled 340,237. Adding year-to-date-sales of 34,304 for Vans and 6,211 for smart, MBUSA posted a grand total of 380,752 units in December, increasing 0.1% from the previous year.

"MBUSA maintained a consistent pace throughout the year, which led us to our best sales result ever. In 2016, Mercedes-Benz was the best-selling luxury franchise in the U.S.," said Dietmar Exler, president and CEO of MBUSA. "I want to thank Stuttgart, our dealers and everyone at MBUSA for helping us to have such an incredible year."

Mercedes-Benz volume leaders in December included the C-Class, GLE and E-Class (including the CLS) model lines. The C-Class took the lead at 7,345, followed by the GLE at 5,574. The E-Class rounded out the top three with 4,851 units sold.

Mercedes-AMG high-performance models sold 3,126 units in December, with a total of 23,261 units sold year-to-date (up 33.3%).

Separately, Mercedes-Benz Certified Pre-Owned (MBCPO) models recorded sales of 10,981 vehicles in December. On a year-to-date basis, MBCPO sold 123,332 vehicles, an increase of 2.3%.



*Check out BMW's US sales numbers for 2016 here!*


----------



## mybn (May 1, 2012)

The fact that many "basics" still require a check on the option box provides a reason to cross shop with the other brands. It was that reason which caused me to look at MB and lexus and when I did I quickly realized how much further these cars were ahead in design and looks.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

BMW needs to up it's game.


----------

